# Classical Pieces Similar to "Jewish Town" from SCHINDLER'S LIST?



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I am currently obsessed with this composition, by John Williams, from the soundtrack of SCHINDLER'S LIST; I think it's brilliant. Can anyone give me the names of any classical compositions that might be similar to it? An acquaintance of mine said the Williams piece sounds like Liszt, Fritz Kreisler, and possibly Bizet but did not give me any specific titles. Here is the SCHINDLER'S LIST track:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Try John Corigliano's score for The Red Violin.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Try John Corigliano's score for The Red Violin.


Thanks. I have that soundtrack but have not played it (I'm planning to give it to my brother for his birthday). What I was looking for, though, was something by a "classical" composer rather than something from another movie soundtrack. Basically, my question is, are there any _non-movie_ compositions that resemble "Jewish Town"?


----------

